
Amazon’s Business Is ‘Disappearing,’ Columbia’s Greenwald Says - goatcurious
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-12-01/amazon-s-business-is-disappearing-columbia-s-greenwald-says.html
======
jonthn
Amazon is in online retail. Profitability is in long-term and volume of sales.

Apple tablets a competitor? Sure, but I can still buy my Apple accessories and
products from Amazon.

